# Gaggia Cubika: Water pressure has dropped



## oxgoldilox (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me posting on here. Two days ago my Cubika went 'pouff' and now won't force the water through the coffee anymore.. I can rely on gravity to make my espresso, but I just don't have time...

The water heats up fine and the steam-maker works the same, but the painful honking noise my Cubika used to make has now been reduced to a more harmonious hum, but without the pressure.

Any ideas? It's only ... um... 4 years old??

Thanks


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Post away, I am sure somebody will pop along soon to help. Unfortunately I am not expert, but it sounds like the pump is very poorly. If you are handy you might be able to fit a replacement.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have no experience with Gaggia but it doesn't sound good unfortunately


----------



## oxgoldilox (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmmm.. as I thought. I can be handy, but would rather someone else did the handiwork, just in case.. Wonder if I can get by on just the drip drip drip of slow brewed coffee?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

PM Gaggiamanualservice. com (a member of Coffee Forums), he might be able to help.


----------



## oxgoldilox (Apr 4, 2010)

Will do sandykt. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you descale regularly?

It sounds like a blockage of some sort that might be able to be cleared.


----------

